# Please advise - headlamp for running/jogging



## flashas (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to flash lights, and today was browsing the net for some info. Almost bought Petzl, but I was lucky enough to find this forum 

I am looking for a headlamp for jogging and running. The requirements are simple: *convenient to use, most lightweight and most powerful LED* on the marker.

I have been looking at Zebralight H501, which I like due to standard AA baterry/rechargeable. It is much more practical to cary AA (or AAA) batteries, plus they are available everywhere.

Is there any other companies on the same level or even better than ZL?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 23, 2009)

:welcome:

Many of the headlamps I read about in previous threads in this headlamp forum would be better than a Zebra light for running/jogging .......... take your pick .

Zebra would be too dim with it's broad - unfocused flood beam. (IMO)

.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 23, 2009)

flashas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to flash lights, and today was browsing the net for some info. Almost bought Petzl, but I was lucky enough to find this forum
> 
> ...



I have jogged with the H501 attached to my waist. It worked. The H501 has a fairly limited throw/range of about 10 feet. If that's OK with you, then it should work fine. Zebralight will have some new reflectored headlamps in about 2 months. The new lights with reflectors with have more throw than the H501, if that's what you want. 

Here is an interesting quote from member hopkins from the "New Black Diamond Sprinter" thread. He described the impressions various beams had on him in use:

"Recently we were hiking out to the car at 3am due to 
the pond that formed under our tent.

Mixed sleet w/ rain slanted across the rocky trail
well lit by our Petzl Myo Xp's.

I had the diffuser on mine set for wide angle
while behind me the partner had his set for spot.

Walking his spot beam would cut wildly around my shadow and
illuminate to the sides making my wide beam 
less effective. Actually it made me dizzy.

Had him switch to wide beam also and all was well.

So if the Black Diamond Sprinter has a wider beam
it'll be great.:twothumbs A small bouncing spot is annoying to 
hike with. Jogging probably double. Sprinting?:thumbsdow"


----------



## Rexlion (Oct 23, 2009)

I really enjoy my Coast LED Lenser H7. Pick any brightness and any beam (flood to throw), it's fully adjustable.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 23, 2009)

.
That was a good point , Davidt1!

Bright flood must be needed .


I said ......... IMO ............ but I must have been wrong.
.


----------



## BSBG (Oct 24, 2009)

Google search turns up some discussions:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242709

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212243

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204299


----------



## zemmo (Oct 25, 2009)

flashas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to flash lights, and today was browsing the net for some info. Almost bought Petzl, but I was lucky enough to find this forum
> 
> ...



If I were you, I would buy a Princeton Tec EOS II and use it for a while. It's a great light, very inexpensive, and I find the flood/throw ratio suits my needs when night running. One certainly wouldn't want a real "thrower" for this use, but I find I am uncomfortable if I can't see at least SOME number of feet in the distance. That number varies though, depending on conditions. If you're looking for a really floody headlamp, the Surefire Minimus would fit the bill. I like mine, but sometimes wish for a little more throw. There really aren't any headlamps with state-of-the-art leds, at the moment. 

You can go the way of the night orienteer and light the world with a real blazer, but the batteries will be heavy, and the rig will be expensive. I personally don't like to run with more than 3AAA or maybe 2 123's on my head, so I don't usually use an overhead strap. Have fun.


----------



## yellow (Oct 26, 2009)

> The requirements are simple: *convenient to use, most lightweight and most powerful LED* on the marker.


error in _thinking_ 
it is not really the led, it is the current that led is driven with.
High current means high output, but also much heat (= bigger heatsink = more weight) and dramatically reduced runtime
Headlamps are the lights with the most difficult to beat tradeoffs.

imho the best headlamp - when small size and weight is important - is the Streamlight Argo HP.
have it run from an 17650 Li-Ion cell and it is simply great.

Downside: there still is no model with newer technology led, so one would have to do an _emitter swap_
Luckily that is done with ease, I am about to change my seoul modded Argo to an XP-G led (the lastest "greatest" led atm) in short.


----------



## LeifUK (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the party, but for what it's worth, avoid the Petzl Tikka XP. It isn't bright enough for night time running use. My guess is that high mode gives about 35 lumens, and you need more like 60 and preferably 100. Any more and you lose the sensation of running at night.


----------



## wacomme (Dec 23, 2009)

Isn't losing the sensation of running at night the main point of a headlamp? If I want true night running, I wouldn't use any light. Otherwise, more light the merrier.


LeifUK said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but for what it's worth, avoid the Petzl Tikka XP. It isn't bright enough for night time running use. My guess is that high mode gives about 35 lumens, and you need more like 60 and preferably 100. Any more and you lose the sensation of running at night.


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 17, 2010)

LeifUK said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but for what it's worth, avoid the Petzl Tikka XP. It isn't bright enough for night time running use. My guess is that high mode gives about 35 lumens, and you need more like 60 and preferably 100. Any more and you lose the sensation of running at night.




The new Tikka XP 2 has 60 lumens on high mode


----------

